# Need : winXP SP3 zipped! !



## anish_sha (Jan 27, 2008)

Guys, i saw over the net the windows longhorn was zipped to a 2 mb file! ! When i extracted the iso file was 700 mb ! ! Can anyone zip the 350 mb sp 3 file to something less than 90 mb n upload in rapidshare pls.. I'm having dialup so can't download such a big file.. Pls do it for me guys who 've fast connection. . .


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jan 27, 2008)

Hows that possible??? even after that, longhorn cannot come in one cd. Are you sure it was a proper iso??


----------



## satyamy (Jan 27, 2008)

anish_sha said:


> Guys, i saw over the net the windows longhorn was zipped to a 2 mb file! ! When i extracted the iso file was 700 mb ! ! Can anyone zip the 350 mb sp 3 file to something less than 90 mb n upload in rapidshare pls.. I'm having dialup so can't download such a big file.. Pls do it for me guys who 've fast connection. . .


 
2mb file

that is impossible 

can you send that 2mb file here ?

and for you 

i tried to zip SP3 of 336mb but its compression ration is 99% so it is now 330mb

you can use download manager like FDM or Download Accelerator for downloading because SP3 supports resuming

or i can divide 336 into 4 parts and upload it to rapidshare
and you can download it in 4 times

but as i think in both the conditions downloading time will be same


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 27, 2008)

I got Office 2007 in a 2mb file once


----------



## krates (Jan 27, 2008)

well ask digit to give us that in next month


----------



## viswanadh (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, it's possible to get longhorn in 2mb from what I've heard. This can be done using KGB archiver. But it needs too much hardware and time for very high compression rates   Check out yourself


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 27, 2008)

Pls take a loot here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36334


----------



## krates (Jan 27, 2008)

Try file compressor it can also do that using uharc


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 27, 2008)

That would be really helpful if anyone can do that.
ALso heard something called "Carbon" works just lik that: compressing to almost 10% the size of the original file.

BTW isn't SP3 supposed to be still in Beta stage, only for testers?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 27, 2008)

Im most of the times files compressed with KBarchiver gets currupted due to high compression. Ive even seen Vista 3.7GB DVD iso in 1.4MB file nd after decompressing it itll be 3.7GB. 
But the iso file cudnt be mounted. Thats it. U can achieve gud compressions wih text/pdf/html files but not with already compressed files like .cab, .bin etc.
U can use torrents to dl the service packs, even leagal ones are there on torrents.


----------



## anish_sha (Jan 27, 2008)

heres the one i got, didnt try to mount it

*rapidshare.com/files/80738686/Microsoft_Windows_Vista.rar


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 27, 2008)

anish_sha said:


> heres the one i got, didnt try to mount it
> 
> *rapidshare.com/files/80738686/Microsoft_Windows_Vista.rar



Bhai what's the password?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 27, 2008)

lol 2mb file it will take tons of hours to decompress it.It was compressed using KGB archiver.


----------



## azzu (Jan 27, 2008)

Can any one give the link of original vista KGb version (if legal )


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 27, 2008)

azzu said:


> Can any one give the link of original vista KGb version (if legal )



ek toh original vista mang raha hai woh bhi legal and free  mera sig dekh


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 27, 2008)

probably you will need around hrs & hrs of CPU time to uncompress it.
also the chances of errors are increased


----------



## iMav (Jan 27, 2008)

there is no official kgb version and the zipped versions are illegal add to tht the probability of them being legit fakes


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 27, 2008)

It's better to get it from a friend who has a broadband connection or wait for digit to give it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 27, 2008)

[just for the sake of info]
full 4gb GTA:SA game in 64kb.It was showing 6 hours decompressing time on my c2d+2gb RAM..I am speechless.

not:I haven't decompressed and installed it though so can't say it works or not.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 27, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> [just for the sake of info]
> full 4gb GTA:SA game in 64kb.It was showing 6 hours decompressing time on my c2d+2gb RAM..I am speechless.
> 
> not:I haven't decompressed and installed it though so can't say it works or not.



It will take more than 6 hours try it.KGB archiver decompresses it in more than 14 hours.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 27, 2008)

^^arre nahi re,it initially showed 9hours but come down to a stable 6 hours afget 30minutes or so,then I stopped it.BTW cpu usgae was over 80% all the time and memory usage was over 70%.


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 27, 2008)

i had heard a lot abt kgb archiver but never saw a 100% true results for such claims!! can any1 pm me any such highly compressed file to test it!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 27, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^arre nahi re,it initially showed 9hours but come down to a stable 6 hours afget 30minutes or so,then I stopped it.BTW cpu usgae was over 80% all the time and memory usage was over 70%.



yes you are right.Jab decompress karega toh cpu usage kaafi hoga.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 27, 2008)

well if peeps are interested then I can upload that 64kb file.But make sure you got atleast 1gb+ RAM and a c2d processor(preferably,p4's are gonna take a whole lotsa time).

no need to upload,got the rapidshare link itself.

damn rapidshare link aint working.
*depositfiles.com/en/files/1207435

Mods please clear it out if you think its against rules.I am doing it just for educational purpose.4gb in 64kb sounds just too much.


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 27, 2008)

then do iy dude! i hav been hearin abt this kgb thingy for 2 years! now i hav a power lapppy to test those system hogs!


----------



## azzu (Jan 27, 2008)

yea u may be True Devil but a 10-12 hours of Decompressing of 2GB file will be less for me as compared to download speed of stable 2KBps ....
swtchin to BB etc...are diff things which probably are not possible for me .but if it decompresses as i stated then its a mini size boon for me


----------



## baccilus (Jan 27, 2008)

Has this actually ever worked for any one? I don't think so.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 27, 2008)

azzu said:


> yea u may be True Devil but a 10-12 hours of Decompressing of 2GB file will be less for me as compared to download speed of stable 2KBps ....
> swtchin to BB etc...are diff things which probably are not possible for me .but if it decompresses as i stated then its a mini size boon for me



hehe system ki watt lag jayegi tere.And koi gurantee nahi hai woh decompress hone ke baad chalegi.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 27, 2008)

Abey yaar... topic se deviate mat karo.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 27, 2008)

baccilus said:


> Has this actually ever worked for any one? I don't think so.



I have seen so many people giving negative reviews about highly compressed kgb archived files(especially 2 mb).Its better not to try this.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 27, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> hehe system ki watt lag jayegi tere.And koi gurantee nahi hai woh decompress hone ke baad chalegi.



ye to koi decompress karega tabhi pata chalega.lol.I gave up after an hour.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 27, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ye to koi decompress karega tabhi pata chalega.lol.I gave up after an hour.



hehe abtom ka system suna hai bahut hi-fi hai.


----------



## anarchist (Jan 27, 2008)

all members see thread pointed by Vishal at post No. 7 or see this post by fatbeing:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=306987&postcount=20


FatBeing said:


> Well if no one's going to try the WinRAR trick, I guess I shall have to reveal All.
> 
> The file is not Vista, not even a pre-release build. It's a meticulously crafted collection of files that really have no content apart from the same character repeated several times - open any of them in notepad and you'll see.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 27, 2008)

^^I read that post but I have seen a 400mb file expanding to 4gb and actually working so compression techniques have grown too good nowadays specially the uha thingy.But 64kb-->4gb seems too far fetched.lol.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 27, 2008)

I have seen 600 mb compressed version of GTA san andreas expanding to 4.35gb and working.But 2mb is unbelievable.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 27, 2008)

^^its 64kb not 2mb.Actually this 64kb file is supposed to give those 600mb files that you have,so its kinda 2 level compression.


----------



## drzpapi1985 (Mar 21, 2009)

I am very curious to know, how in the world do people compress 3GBs ISO files to 500MBs


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ Use UnRAR


----------



## Goten (Mar 21, 2009)

Wat a joke.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 21, 2009)

@ drzpapi1985 : First try to read the whole thread and then comment afterward...
@ Disc Junkie: It's ain't possible with winrar to compress into that much (2 mb) amount....if it's still made, then I'm afraid it wouldn't work...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

^^^ Yes you are right, UnRAR is just like WinRAR and compress to that amount. He can also try Uharc. It has got much improved compression techniques.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> ^^^ Yes you are right, UnRAR is just like WinRAR and compress to that amount. He can also try Uharc. It has got much improved compression techniques.



Uwe herklotz uharc is very old , the better alternative is :-

WINRK


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 22, 2009)

what about 7-zip. My fav.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^its fine , no issues with it and yep its my normal use favourite !


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 22, 2009)

The best compression gives is the WinRK Archiver...


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^its PAQAR 8 , but since its command line , not good for users , winrk is higly UI based and great options in it , moreover it supports rar and otehr formats for decompression too .


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 22, 2009)

^ ya that's why I suggested it...


----------

